# Cnc to manual conversion



## Nesh559 (Jul 7, 2020)

Any thoughts on how hard it would be to change this mill from a cnc to manual wheels? What are some things I should look at when I go check this thing out? (Sorry for the noob question, this would be my first mill) syil x3
Thanks!


----------



## Janger (Jul 7, 2020)

Not too hard but why? It’s a Cnc! Keep it that way! That’s a good machine.


----------



## Nesh559 (Jul 7, 2020)

Janger said:


> Not too hard but why? It’s a Cnc! Keep it that way! That’s a good machine.


What I'd like to do is turn it into a manual Mill that has the stepper Motors offset so I can use it as both a manual and a CNC mill.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 25, 2020)

Did you ever pick this up Nesh559? If not, I'd be interested in some contact info.


----------



## Nesh559 (Jul 25, 2020)

KyleT said:


> Did you ever pick this up Nesh559? If not, I'd be interested in some contact info.


No I ended up buying a different mill. Shoot me a text and I can get you in contact with the guy with the syil 2505753196


----------

